# Sanremo SR50 Eco Automatic Girnder for Sale



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Only used for 3 months - almost as new!

black in colour

Burrs: 64mm

W = 230mm

D = 270mm

H = 610mm

£280 - pick up only from IG1 (Ilford) area


----------

